# Wall Street Journal Article, "The Truth About Being a Hero"



## Warchief (Aug 23, 2011)

The link below leads to an interesting story from the SAturday Essay on the Wall Street Journal  titled, "The Truth About Being a Hero" by Karl Marlantes.   Mr. Marlantes received the Navy Cross for the action he describes in the article.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903596904576516302821089790.html?mod=WSJ_Lif eStyle_Lifestyle_5


----------



## Servimus (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome story.

I read his novel and today it rates as one of my favorites.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 23, 2011)

Great Story, most will never understand or experience what we do in the service. It is one of those things that you really can not convey until you have experienced it


----------



## Dame (Aug 23, 2011)

> No one gave an order. _We_, the group, just rushed forward all at once. _We_ couldn't be stopped. Just individuals among us were stopped. Many forever. But _we _couldn't be. This, too, is a form of transcendence.* I was we, no longer me.*


This makes me so proud of our military. Watching himself become his men. Henry IV through Shakespeare could not have said it better.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice find Chief...  reminds me of the highly decorated guys at Devens who you would never have known or guessed were decorated heros - all they cared about was the Team, and the guys who later showed what it takes...


----------



## Warchief (Aug 24, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Nice find Chief... reminds me of the highly decorated guys at Devens who you would never have known or guessed were decorated heros - all they cared about was the Team, and the guys who later showed what it takes...



I remember when I met Jon Cavaiani (MOH) when he joined 10th.  Most mornings after PT, a large number of the team guys from both Battalions gathered at the cafeteria for coffee and BS.  I was sitting at a table with several of my teammates and buds when this SFC in dress greens walks up and asks if he can join us at our table.  The stranger sits down across from me, launches into his breakfast and tells us he is recently assigned and on his way to check in at Group HQs.  As I start to sip from my coffee cup, I discreetly glance toward the left side of his blouse to review his resume and establish his bona fides.  My gaze passes over his accruements amongst which resided a little blue ribbon with gold stars and my mind doubts what my eyes see so I have to do a double take.  I immediately realize 2 things; first, there is a Medal of Honor recipient sitting directly across from me having breakfast and conversating with me and second that I'm no longer sipping but actually gulping scalding hot coffee.


----------

